# Erste Angelausrüstung



## Kaka (17. März 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe Anfang März meine Fischereiprüfung abgelegt und kann es kaum erwarten loszulegen. Früher habe ich schon oft mit Opa geangelt und auch selber in den Niederlanden. Nun kann ich also loslegen. Habe mich auch schon in mehreren Angelgeschäften umgesehen und mir gestern mal eine erste Rute zugelegt. Für den Anfang sollte das natürlich nicht zu teuer sein. Habe mich für diese hier entschieden, da ich mit dem mittleren Spinnfischen mal anfangen will: http://www.balzer.de/katalog/de/index.html#/64/zoomed. Spin 50 mit 2,70 m Länge. 

Ist gelegentliches Posenfischen damit auch möglich bzw. sinnvoll oder bräuchte ich dafür was ganz anderes? Habe ca. 35 € für diese Angel bezahlt. 

Rolle wurde mir folgende empfohlen für den Anfang: Axxa Black Ace 3000 mit 25er monofiler Schnur. Kann zu dieser Rolle im Netz nichts finden. Ist sie vielleicht neu? Was ich schon rausgefunden habe: Es dürfte die Hausmarke von Fishermans und Partner sein. Habe aber eine fast identisch aussehende Rolle gefunden, die auch von den Daten her mit meiner übereinstimmt: http://www.angler-online.de/spinnfischen/cormoran-black-master-8-pif-2500_8648.html

Mich würde interessieren ob die erste kleine Ausrüstung brauchbar ist oder ob ich mir totalen Schrott habe andrehen lassen 

Vielen Dank!


----------



## thanatos (17. März 2013)

*AW: Erste Angelausrüstung*

Ist schon ganz in Ordnung,eigendlich kannst du mit der
Rute ziemlich alles,lerne erst mal damit ,dann wirst du 
selbst merken was du so noch brauchst,natürlich wirft
sich eine Posenmontage mit einer längeren Rute besser,
hab aber selbst so angefangen und gute Fische gezogen. 
Man brauch jedenfalls nicht für jeden Fisch eine andere
Rute und die Rollen der Mittelklasse sind in der Regel 
auch ausreichend.Zum Stippen auf Weißfische würde ich
dir noch zu einer Kopfrute raten.Auch eine Zweitspuhle
mit 30ger wäre nicht schlecht 25er mono ist auf Aal 
eventuell etwas zu schwach geht aber noch aber mit
erhöhtem Abrissrisiko da du das Vorfach noch etwas
schwächer wählen solltest.


----------



## Kaka (17. März 2013)

*AW: Erste Angelausrüstung*

Das hört sich ja schon mal gut an. Genauso wollte ich es angehen. Eine Angel + Rolle mit der ich ziemlich viel machen bzw. ausprobieren kann. Im Nachhinein hätte ich nur, wie du schon ansprichst, vielleicht eine 30er Schnur draufziehen lassen sollen. Wobei das für Forellen schon überdimensioniert wäre oder?!

Bekomme ich mit meiner Kombination Probleme wenn auch Zander oder "normal große" Hechte beisen? Da dürfte es mit der 25er Schnur eng werden oder?

Beobachte in der Bucht gerade eine Zweitrolle: Shimano EXAGE 3000 SFC. Steht aktuell bei 40 Euro, nagelneu. Wäre das günstig?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (17. März 2013)

*AW: Erste Angelausrüstung*

Die Rute an sich ist schon recht gut und vor allem sehr stabil. Habe auch eine aus dieser Serie. Zum Posenangeln finde ich sie aber persönlich zu kurz....geht aber trotzdem einigermaßen mit Laufpose. Eine gute 0,25er Schnur reicht auch aus.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 143584 (17. März 2013)

*AW: Erste Angelausrüstung*

Servus,

die Ausrüstung die du hast reicht fürs erste aus. Wenn du mehr Erfahrung hast merkst du selber was du noch brauchst. Auf Zander fische ich mit einer 25er mono und Feederute. Beim Anbiss zieh ich dann noch so ca. 1-2 Meter Schnur von der Rolle und dann setz ich erst den Anhieb. Also ich Versuch immer so Fein zu fischen wie möglich. Egal auf welchen Fisch. Für Waller nehm ich eine 0,30er mono. Die letzten Jahre waren wir meist zu 3 Dritt beim Wallerfischen und uns ist aufgefallen das die Waller bei uns immer auf die mono und nicht auf die geflochtene Gebissen haben. Durch Nachfragen haben wir herausgefunden  das die geflochtenen Schnüre Vibrationen im Wasser abgeben die anscheinend die Waller nicht ansprechen. Auch die U-Pose mit Rassel lassen wir weg. Ich kann dir nicht sagen ob des bei anderen auch so ist!!! Mein Tipp  ist Versuch wirklich so fein zu fischen wie möglich. Ich hab natürlich auch angefangen wie jeder andere aber durch die Jahre bekommst den Dreh raus.

Viel Glück


----------



## Kaka (17. März 2013)

*AW: Erste Angelausrüstung*

Danke euch für die Meinungen. Dann bin ich erstmal erleichtert, dass ich scheinbar ganz brauchbare Sachen gekauft habe. 

Es ist wirklich unglaublich schwierig sich da am Anfang zurechtzufinden. Man will sich ungern gleich mehrere Ruten für verschiedene Angelvarianten kaufen. Daher versucht man etwas den Mittelweg zu finden, mit dem man einiges ausprobieren kann. Das es DIE Allroundangel nicht gibt, war mir klar, aber scheinbar ist mir mit meiner Auswahl ein ganz guter Mittelweg gelungen um das Spinn-, Posen- und Grundangeln mal auszuprobieren. Spezialisieren kann man sich später ja immer noch. 

Man hat einige Angler im Freundeskreis, man geht in mehrere Fachgeschäfte und überall hört man verschiedene Meinungen. Daher gestern einfach mal losgezogen mit dem festen Entschluss sich was zu kaufen. Gott sei Dank ist es ganz gut gelungen wenn man die Meinungen hier so hört


----------



## Kaka (19. März 2013)

*AW: Erste Angelausrüstung*

So, einges habe ich ja schon und manches fehlt noch. Ich habe z.B noch keine Haken, Vorfächer, Wirbel etc. Könnt ihr mir da gute, etablierte Marken nennen? Wobbler und Blinker habe ich auch schon ein paar Sachen. Würde mich aber auch da über weitere Tipps freuen (Spinnfischen Forelle, Zander, Hecht).


----------



## Gunnar 80 (22. März 2013)

*AW: Erste Angelausrüstung*

Hallo!
Frag mal deinen Händler, was eine Ersatzspule für deine vorhandene Rolle kostet! Denke,die wird nicht so teuer sein, wie ne 2. Rolle! Wenn Du die dann mit 0,35er Mono bespulst, hast du ziemlich alle Angelarten mit nur einer Rolle abgedeckt!

0,25er für Forelle, Barsch, Zander, kleine und mittelgrosse Friedfische
0,35er für Aal, grössere Karpfen und Hechte

WIRBEL:Tragkraft sollte immer etwas über der der Schnur liegen.
           wenn z.B. deine 0,35er Schnur 8kg trägt, bist Du mit 9 
           od. 10kg Wirbel bestens bedient!

VORFÄCHER: Durchmesser sollte zw. 0,02 und 0,05mm unter der     
                  der Hauptschnur liegen-für Köderfische kanns noch 
                  dünner sein (ca.0,12mm). Deine Vorfächer bindest
                  Du Dir am besten und günstigsten selbst!
HAKEN: Für Friedfische würd ich mal nen kurzschenkeligen 8er 
           Haken nehmen-geht auch für Forelle und Barsch. 
           4er Karpfenhaken für Aal und (natürlich) grössere 
           Karpfen aber auch für Zander geeignet!

Wenn du Spinnfischen möchtest, würd ich Dir empfehlen, kurze Stahlvorfächer zu verwenden - auch so um die 7-9kg Tragkraft!

Spaltbleie zum Posenangeln, Stopperperlen und ev. noch die eine oder andere Futterspirale für stille Gewässer bzw Futterkörbe für fliessende Gewässer - damit solltest Du mal für fast alle Situationen gerüstet sein, ohne Unmengen (unnötig) an Geld auszugeben!
Wenn Du bei Angelknoten mal nicht weiterweisst, findest Du auf you tube für jeden Knoten viele verschiedene brauchbare Anleitungen!

Wünsch Dir schon mal viel Spass und Erfolg für den 1. Angeltrip mit eigenem Gerät!
 Beste Grüsse Gunnar


----------



## Kaka (22. März 2013)

*AW: Erste Angelausrüstung*

Super, vielen Dank für deine Ratschläge. 

Ich habe für die eine Rolle eine Ersatzspule. Allerdings ist die leider nicht aus Aluminium. 

Habe mir aber gestern eine 5000er Freilaufrolle vom Lidl geholt. Die Rolle soll ja ganz ok sein was man so liest. Macht es Sinn wenn ich da die 0,35er Schnur draufmache oder wäre es besser auf der Ersatzspule der 3000er Rolle, die ich habe? 

P.S Bitte hier nicht die Lidl Diskussion weiterführen. Dafür gibts ja schon ein "paar" Threads ;-)


----------



## Gunnar 80 (22. März 2013)

*AW: Erste Angelausrüstung*

Auf eine 5000er bringst du mehr Schnur drauf und der Freilauf schadet für grössere Fische auch nicht!

Und mach dir keinen Kopf wegen Lidl -Rolle! Manche Billigrollen halten auch paar Jahre im Normalgebrauch! Wenn nicht, ab in den Müll, war net viel "verhaut"!

Bis dahin hast Du wahrscheinlich schon ein paar Zielfische gefunden und kannst dann das Ersparte in dementsprechendes Gerät investieren!


----------



## Kaka (22. März 2013)

*AW: Erste Angelausrüstung*

Gut, dann mach ich auf die 5000er mal 0,35 Mono drauf. Dann habe ich zwei Angeln für den Anfang komplett. Die Spinnangel mit 0,25 Mono als Steckrute von Balzer. Dazu die alte Teleskoprute von meinem Opa mit der anderen Rolle und 0,35 Mono. Ich denke das dürfte für Probieren und erste Versuche ganz ok sein. 

Ab welcher Fischgröße habe ich beim Spinnen mit der Steckrute dann ein Problem? Die 0,25er hält ja ca 5 kg oder? Mit welcher Größe hat denn z.B ein Hecht 5 kg?


----------



## Kaka (25. März 2013)

*AW: Erste Angelausrüstung*

Hätte noch eine Frage: Will mir demnächst noch ein paar Kunstköder holen. Vor allem Wobbler und Blinker für Forelle, Barsch, Hecht und Zander. Welche Marken sind da denn zu empfehlen? Brauche für den Anfang jetzt kein Highend-Zeug, aber was taugen sollten sie schon.


----------



## Droggelbecher (25. März 2013)

*AW: Erste Angelausrüstung*

Das mit der Tragkraft kannst du so pauschal nicht auf den Fisch übertragen. 
Ich kenne Fälle da ist eine 18er mono bei einer 10cm Schleie gerissen, wobei man sagen muss, dass der Angler ein extremer Neuling war 
Aber je nachdem wie gut du mit deinem Gerät umgehen kannst ist es auch möglich Fische zu fangen, die mehr wiegen als die angegebene Tragkraft der Schnur verspricht. Sobald du merkst, dass du einen größeren Fisch am Haken hast musst du einfach versuchen mit der Rollenbremse und der Rutenaktion Druck von der Schnur zu nehmen. Das klappt schon 

Als Blinker würde ich dir normale EffZett Löffelblinker empfehlen, Dazu kannst du ja noch 1-2 Spinner kaufen. Von Mepps gibt es da ziemlich gute und die sind besonders auf Barsch/Hecht sehr fängig.
Ich persönlich finde die Wobbler von Doiyo ziemlich cool. Sehen zumindest im Regal beim Händler oft am Besten aus  Leider kann ich dir nicht wirklich sagen, ob sie auch unter Wasser noch Eindruck machen, da ich allgemein kein großer Wobbler-Nutzer bin. Vom Preis her liegen die aber oft auch noch recht gut. Es gibt da Modelle um die 6€


----------



## Kaka (30. März 2013)

*AW: Erste Angelausrüstung*

Habe mir ja oben besagte Rute gekauft fürs mittlere Spinnfischen. Bis 50 g ist die Angabe. 

Jetzt habe ich dieses Angebot hier gefunden für den unteren Bereich WG (5-25), z.B Forelle. Was haltet ihr von der? Finde das Angebot sehr günstig. Was meint ihr? 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Balzer-DIABOLO-VI-6-Spin-240-cm-neu-/111000793879?_trksid=p2045573.m2042&_trkparms=aid%3D111000%26algo%3DREC.CURRENT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D27%26meid%3D6610750433278752298%26pid%3D100033%26prg%3D1011%26rk%3D1%26sd%3D111000793879%26

Oder langt meine schon Gekaufte vorerst mal? Also die, die ich schon habe. Da geht das WG ja auf 15 runter. Exakt wird sie mit 15-50 angebeben.


----------



## Christian1987S (30. März 2013)

*AW: Erste Angelausrüstung*

Was haltet ihr von diesem Teil

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/angelschirm-skorpion/108552207-230-2024?ref=search


----------



## maflomi01 (30. März 2013)

*AW: Erste Angelausrüstung*

Kaka: sieht brauchbar aus solltest du allerdings erstmal bei´deinem Tackeldealer vorort in die Hand nehmen um zu schauen ob sie dir wirklich gefält oder nicht.

Christian1987S: wenn wirklich heil voll in ordnung allerdings solltest du wenn Rückwand dran , dadran denken auch umbedingt diese Bändchen zum Festbinden zu benutzen hab schon viele schirme aus dem Wasser geholt obwohl die geben dir einen kampf da träumt jeder Norge fahrer von , der letzte dauerte über 1h mit beiden Ruten|uhoh:


----------



## Kaka (31. März 2013)

*AW: Erste Angelausrüstung*

Man schaut und schaut und schaut am Anfang...

http://www.anglerzentrale24.de/Balzer-Magna-Double-Strike

Kennt jemand diese Rute bzw. kann was darüber berichten? Klingt interessant für den Anfang. Material ist IM-6 Carbon. Gut?

P.S Das hab ich noch als Info gefunden: 


> *Balzer Magna Double Strike*
> Perfektion und Qualität zu einem unschlagbar günstigen Preis!
> 
> Das einzigartige Twin Tip System ermöglicht eine Rute mit 2 unterschiedlichen Wurfgewichten.
> ...


----------



## Kaka (31. März 2013)

*AW: Erste Angelausrüstung*

So, ich habe zugeschlagen und mir die Double Strike geholt, da die oben erwähnte Uraltrute von Opa doch schon etwas mitgenommer ist. Habe sie allerdings in 3,05 m geholt. War recht günstig zu finden bei ebay: http://www.ebay.de/itm/310432677072?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Folgendes habe ich jetzt noch mal zusammengefasst für den Anfang: 

Rute 1: Balzer Magna MX3 Gorilla Spin 50 (WG 15-50) für das leichte und mittlere Spinnfischen. 2,70 m. 

Rolle 1: Stationärrolle 3000er von Fishermans und Partner. Axxa Black Ace 3000.

------------

Rute 2: Balzer Double Strike (WG 5-40 sowie zweites Teil mit 20-70 g). Auch für Spinnfischen. Will ich aber hauptsächlich zum Posen- bzw. Grundfischen hernehmen. 3,05 m. 

Rolle 2: Das ist noch das Fragezeichen. Da habe ich eine 5000er Freilaufrolle daheim. Kann ich die für Rute 2 und den beschriebenen Zweck hernehmen oder lieber was anderes kaufen? 

-----------

Mir war wichtig, dass ich mit beiden Ruten für den Anfang relativ flexibel, günstig aber qualitativ gut aufgestellt bin. Spezialisieren kann ich mich dann wenn ich weiß was mir am besten gefällt. 

P.S Ich kann es kaum mehr abwarten. Kommende Woche dürfte der Schein kommen. Dann kann es endlich losegehen :vik:


----------



## nafetS (31. März 2013)

*AW: Erste Angelausrüstung*

So jetzt geb ich auch ma meinen Senf dazu:
Die Ausrüstung reicht für den Anfang auf alle Fälle! Mit der zeit würde ich dir aber noch ne feederrute empfehlen, am besten eine mit etwas größeren Ringen. Damit kannst du dann eigentlich alles auf Grund fangen. Für die feederrute würde ich dir dann auch ne freilaufrolle ans Herz legen. Zum spinnfischen wären auf jeden fall ein paar Spinner sinnvoll. Hol dir da am besten die mepps agila in den standardfarben, also Silber Gold und Kupfer in Größe 4 und 5 für Forellen auch Größe 3. wobbler kann ich dir illex empfehlen, sind aber ziemlich teuer. Denke für den Anfang gibt's bei deinem Händler auch billigere.


----------



## krabbenfischerin (31. März 2013)

*AW: Erste Angelausrüstung*

Hallo,
ich habe mir in den letzten Jaqhren mittlerweile 3 Spinnruten beim Lidl geholt und bin voll zufreiden. Mein Junior (12 Jahre) ist von seiner auch schwer begeistert.c Ob Meerforelle, Barsch Zander oder Hecht, die Dinger sind ihr Geld echt wert.
http://www.lidl.de/de/Angeln/CRIVIT-Angelkomplettset
Hier die 270er Ausführung.
Eine Ersatzspule liegt bei.
Alleine die Köderbox ist schon Klasse.
Vernünftige Angelköder bekommst du beim Fachhandel.
Ich persönlich bevorzuge Gummifische, dicht gefolgt von Spinnern, am liebsten schwarz mit roten Punkten oder Streifen, ist aber nur mein persönlicher Geschmack, mitr dem ich schon seit über 20 Jahren erfolgreich am Wasser bin.
http://www.amazon.de/DAM-Original-Effzett-Standard-Spinner/dp/B002G1UTHU/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1364760117&sr=8-5
(Den gab es mal mit Roten Punkten, jetzt werte ich ihn mitr rotem Nagellack auf)


----------



## maflomi01 (1. April 2013)

*AW: Erste Angelausrüstung*

das stimmt schon die sind die paar Kröten wert die man dafür hinlegt , mehr aber auch nicht .
ok der Stock reicht für Gelegenheitsangler aber für Leute die so oft wie meiner einer am Wasser stehen die geben eben mehr für ihr Tackle aus, hab mir mal bei der letzten verkaufsaktion das komplette Program anschauen können die Ruten sehr wabbelig (je nach Klasse mehr oder weniger) bei den Rollen merkte ich jedes Zahnrad und die nicht vorhandenen Kuggellager , wirbel sahen aus als wenn sie aus Blumendraht in ....... hergestelt wurden Ü-eier geben bessere Posen als diese dinger ab und die Vorfächer wurden mit paketknoten gefertigt und das die Kunstköder richtig laufen bezweifle ich doch sehr stark wenn doch die achse und der Bügel vom Spinnerblatt sich fast nur mit kraft zudrehen war (wenn ich da meine Mepps bloß einen stupser gebe drehen die sich fast 7-8 mal auf der achse) des weiteren war entweder das Blatt zu lang so das der Haken bedekt war oder es war viel zu klein zu den eigenschaften der Blinker und Wobbler kann ich nichts sagen hab die sets garnicht erst gekauft und konnte diese somit auch nicht Testen sicher kann es passieren das man damit auch mal einen Fisch überlisten könnte richtiges material sieht allerdings anders aus


----------



## Kaka (5. April 2013)

*AW: Erste Angelausrüstung*

Ich nutze meinen Anfangsthread einfach für weitere Fragen. Seit Donnerstag bin ich nun auch Besitzer des Angelscheins und es kann bald losgehen. Will nächste Woche mal losziehen und habe noch ein paar Fragen diesbezüglich. 

1. Ziehe u.a. mit meiner Spinnrute los. Will an einem See auf Forellen angeln. Dort ist auch mit Hechten zu rechnen. Dann immer Stahlvorfach vorschalten oder? Angle mit einer 0,25er Mono an dieser Rute. Eigentlich ist doch sowieso fast überall mit Hechten zu rechnen. Daher so gut wie immer Stahlvorfach oder? Will ja nicht, dass ein Hecht wegen mir qualvoll eingeht, vor allem dann auch noch in der Schonzeit. 

Weitere Fragen folgen bestimmt noch...


----------



## Kaka (7. April 2013)

*AW: Erste Angelausrüstung*

Vorherige Frage habe ich selber geklärt 

Hab aber noch eine und zwar zum Schwimmer: Ist es normal, dass man den Posenkörper auf der "Stange" hin und herschieben kann oder sollte der Körper fest auf der Stange sein?


----------



## Stoney0066 (8. April 2013)

*AW: Erste Angelausrüstung*

in der Regel sind sie fest... wenns nur schwer zu verschieben geht, sollts kein problem sein, wenns allerdings"durchrutscht" solltest du sie entsorgen... bzw. kleben!


----------



## Kaka (9. April 2013)

*AW: Erste Angelausrüstung*

Neue Frage. War heute das erste Mal und habe gleich einen schönen Saibling gefangen mit meiner Spinnrute. Aber ich habe gemerkt, dass meine Allroundrute mit WG 15-50 zu schwer bzw. überdimensioniert ist für kleine Mepps Spinner Größe 3. Will mir daher unbedingt noch was mit WG 3-20 zum Forellen-, Saibling-, Barschfischen zulegen. Musst mit der "Großen" richtig Gas geben und reinhauen. Mein Rücken dankt es mir jetzt |supergri

Habt ihr da ein paar Tipps? 2,40 m oder 2,70 m sollte es sein. Hauptsächlich am See. Preis um die 50 €.


----------



## hanzz (10. April 2013)

Bei dem Preis fällt mir da nur Abu Garcia Vendetta ein.2,40 5-20g. Kriegste für unter 50 euronen.


----------



## wrdaniel (10. April 2013)

*AW: Erste Angelausrüstung*

Ansonsten könntest du auch mal deine DoubleStrike mit der leichten Spitze testen, möglicherweise ein kleines Bleischrot bzw. einen Sbirolino vorschalten. Je nach größe des Sees, sind höhere Weiten ja durchaus erwünscht.

Ich würde am Anfang nicht zu viele Ruten kaufen, sammle erst einmal etwas Erfahrung, dann weist du auch genauer was du brauchst. Nur weil es für alles eine spezielle Rute gibt, heißt das nicht das man sie unbedingt braucht.


----------



## foggetz (10. April 2013)

*AW: Erste Angelausrüstung*

Hey,

also ich kann dir mal noch die Balzer NaturalPower IM7 nahelegen. Habe ich mir selbst als Anfänger gegönnt und war tierisch überrascht, was man für das Geld geliefert bekommt! macht echt Spaß mit der Rute kleine Gufis und Wobbler / Spinner zu führen. Die Rute gibts sowohl in 2,40 m als auch in 2,70 m Ausführung.

Hier mal der Link zur Rute bei Gerlinger Balzer Steckrute Natural Power IM-7 3-20g

VG


----------



## Franky (10. April 2013)

*AW: Erste Angelausrüstung*

Die NaturalPower sind nicht schlecht. MIr persönlich gefällt die Diabolo-Serie jedoch besser. Noch besser jedoch die ausgelaufene Alegra-Serie (aktuell Kathargo).
http://www.gerlinger.de/spinnruten/...25_laenge+2_70m_++wg+5_25g_+_11846270_/82341/
http://www.gerlinger.de/Spinnruten/..._Spin_25_11548275_Laenge_2_75m_WG_3_25g/38769
Länge lieber 2,70/2,75 als 2.40 m - höhere Wurfweite und besseres Drillverhalten sind mir persönlich wichtig...


----------



## Kaka (10. April 2013)

*AW: Erste Angelausrüstung*



wrdaniel schrieb:


> Ansonsten könntest du auch mal deine DoubleStrike mit der leichten Spitze testen, möglicherweise ein kleines Bleischrot bzw. einen Sbirolino vorschalten. Je nach größe des Sees, sind höhere Weiten ja durchaus erwünscht.
> 
> Ich würde am Anfang nicht zu viele Ruten kaufen, sammle erst einmal etwas Erfahrung, dann weist du auch genauer was du brauchst. Nur weil es für alles eine spezielle Rute gibt, heißt das nicht das man sie unbedingt braucht.



Die Double Strike war leider defekt. Habe sie schon zurückgeschickt und bekomme das Geld wieder zurück, da keine mehr auf Lager ist. Daher habe ich grad nur eine neue Rute, die MX3 Gorilla Spin 50 von Balzer. Die habe ich gestern gefischt und auch gefangen. Sie ist mir aber etwas zu schwer mit diesem Kohle-, Glasfasergemisch (Composite). Da war die Double Strike deutlich leichter als ich sie in der Hand hatte. 

Dann habe ich nur noch eine Uraltrute vom Opa, auf der die 5000er Freilaufrolle vom Lidl mit 0,35 Mono ist. Die zähle ich mal nicht dazu. Hab mir die mit Schwimmer ausgerüstet, benutze ich nebenher zum Posenfischen. Soll aber wie gesagt keine Hauptangel sein. 

Daher suche ich jetzt noch eine leichte Rute zum Spinnfischen, damit ich diese für Forelle, Barsch und Saibling habe. Werden wohl auch meine Hauptfische sein. Die oben genannte Spin 50 kann ich für Hecht und als Zweitrute zum Posenfischen hernehmen. 

Werde die Woche mal noch zu meinem Angelverkäufer gehen und schauen was er in dem Bereich da hat. Bisher habt ihr genannt: Natural Power von Balzer, Diabolo VII Spin 25, Kathargo und die Abu Garcia Vendetta. Mal sehen ob er davon was da hat. Im Netz bestellen will ich nicht wieder nach der ersten Erfahrung. Wenn da was kaputt ist, dauerts halt wieder ewig bis man die Rute wirklich da hat.

Wobei die 30€ für die Natural Power bei Gerlinger schon nach richtigem Schnäppchen aussehen...


----------



## Franky (10. April 2013)

*AW: Erste Angelausrüstung*

Die Diabolo VII (heisst Wave ) kenne ich (noch) nicht. Die Kathargo MUSS es nicht sein. Die Alegra-Serie (ist der Vorgänger davon, aber nicht minder schlecht!) ist super! Kostet im Zweifel auch weniger als die neuere Serie...


----------



## foggetz (10. April 2013)

*AW: Erste Angelausrüstung*

Wenn du bei Gerlinger die NaturalPower IM-7 meinst, nicht die IM-12 Alegra, kann ich diese nur empfehlen für den Kurs. Ich bin ja auch erst Anfänger und hab sicherlich noch wenig Erfahrung aber ich war schon ziemlich baff für den günstigen Kurs eine solch schöne, leichte Rute zu bekommen.

Aber wie du schon sagst... Im Laden kaufen macht mehr Spaß 

VG


----------



## Kaka (10. April 2013)

*AW: Erste Angelausrüstung*



Franky schrieb:


> Die Diabolo VII (heisst Wave ) kenne ich (noch) nicht. Die Kathargo MUSS es nicht sein. Die Alegra-Serie (ist der Vorgänger davon, aber nicht minder schlecht!) ist super! Kostet im Zweifel auch weniger als die neuere Serie...



Stimmt, die Diabolo VII Wave Spin hab ich schon im Laden gesehen und daher verwechselt. Glaub sogar um die 50 €. Naja, ich werde die Woche schon noch eine finden.

Aber schon mal Danke für die vielen Vorschläge!


----------



## Kaka (10. April 2013)

*AW: Erste Angelausrüstung*

Etwas recherchiert und mal die Abu Garcia Vendetta 803 (5-25 WG, 2,40 m) zum Favoriten erkoren. Hat mein Laden sogar da. Muss ich wohl die Woche nochmal hin


----------



## Kaka (11. April 2013)

*AW: Erste Angelausrüstung*



Kaka schrieb:


> Etwas recherchiert und mal die Abu Garcia Vendetta 803 (5-25 WG, 2,40 m) zum Favoriten erkoren. Hat mein Laden sogar da. Muss ich wohl die Woche nochmal hin



Dort gewesen, viel ausprobiert und trotzdem bei der Abu Garcia Vendetta 803 (5-20 g, 2.40 m) hängen geblieben. Gefällt mir sehr gut da hart (nicht so schwabbelig wie die Balzer MX3-Gorilla) und gut in der Hand liegend. Gewichtsmäßig ein riesiger Unterschied zu der Balzer. Als Rolle die Shimano Exage 2500 FC dazu. 

Das langt jetzt erstmal und die Forellen / Saibling / Barsch Jagd kann weitergehen :m

P.S Den Augsburger Neuanglern kann ich wirklich den Angelspezi in Göggingen empfehlen. War bisher in drei größeren Geschäften hier im Raum Augsburg aber dort ist die Beratung am besten. Und vor allem wird sich Zeit für einen Neuling genommen. 1A!


----------



## Franky (11. April 2013)

*AW: Erste Angelausrüstung*

:m
Die MX3 ist ja auch mit einem hohen Anteil Glasfaser im Blank mit Glasfaserspitze versehen. Die Vendetta ein recht hochmodulierter Kohlefaserblank - kein Wunder, das der eine Stock schwer ist und schwabbelt und der andere steht, wie 'ne 1 und superleicht ist.  Musst nur ein wenig mehr drauf achtgeben, dass keine harten Kanten damit getroffen werden.


----------



## Kaka (11. April 2013)

*AW: Erste Angelausrüstung*

Mir hat schon am Dienstag das Spinnen mit der Balzer Spaß gemacht, auch wenn irgendwann der Rücken wehgetan hat. Sonntag gehts wieder raus. Bin auf den Unterschied gespannt zwischen der für kleine, leichte Köder zu schweren Balzer und der für diese Köder richtigen Vendetta.

Und dann auch noch der Wetterbericht für Sonntag :m

Muss nur erneut was beißen am Sonntag


----------



## MaxiDelme (12. April 2013)

*AW: Erste Angelausrüstung*

Fische selbst die Vendetta 802 (2,40 cm, 10 - 30 g WG). Für den Preis eine erstaunlich gute Rute. Im Nachhinein hätte ich mich aber besser für das 2,70er oder das 3 Meter Modell entscheiden sollen. Wenn man nur vom Ufer aus angelt hat das fast nur Vorteile, es sei denn, man fischt im Urwald. 

Kann mit dem Teil auf alles angeln, nur für Barsche hätte ich gern noch eine feinere Rute.

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Kaka (12. April 2013)

*AW: Erste Angelausrüstung*

Die Balzer habe ich in 2,70. Fand ich beim ersten Fischen fast zu lang. Daher hab ich die 2,40er genommen. Da hat man doch etwas mehr Spielraum wenn rechts und links die Bäume sind. Vor allem für einen Anfänger wichtig |supergri

Wobei ich beim ersten Angeln nix versenkt oder mitgenommen habe. Denke trotzdem, dass mir 2,40 m mehr liegt als 2,70 m.


----------



## MaxiDelme (12. April 2013)

*AW: Erste Angelausrüstung*

Kommt halt auf die Gewässer an. In Tidegewässern mit Steinpackungen hat man mit einer langen Rute einen enormen Vorteil.

Merkst du aber selbst mit der Zeit und auf Dauer bleibt es in der Regel eh nicht bei nur einer Angelrute 

VG


----------



## Kaka (14. April 2013)

*AW: Erste Angelausrüstung*

Heute das erste Mal mit der Vendetta gefischt und siehe da keine Rückenschmerzen. Glaubt man gar nicht was die 100 Gramm weniger beim Angeln bedeuten.


----------



## Kaka (17. April 2013)

*AW: Erste Angelausrüstung*

Mal wieder eine Frage: Mir ist neulich beim Spinnfischen aufgefallen, dass wenn ich z.B. mit dem Mepps Agila Spinner Größe 3 angle, sich meine Shimano Exage schwergängiger kurbeln lässt als z.B bei einem etwas schwerern Blinker. Hängt das mit dem Aufbau der Spinner zusammen oder wie ist das zu erklären?


----------



## Kaka (28. April 2013)

Will mir auf meine beiden Ersatzspulen meiner Rollen geflochtene Schnur aufspulen lassen. Hab bisher nur Monofil. Soll auch einen Hecht aushalten. Welche Stärke sollte ich da nehmen? 

Und welche Stärke sollte es bei Monofil sein? Ab 28er aufwärts oder?


----------



## nafetS (28. April 2013)

*AW: Erste Angelausrüstung*

28er Mono reicht völlig aus, Geflecht ne 12er mein Favorite ist da die daiwa tournament, wenns die bei dir im Laden gibt Schau se dir ma an.


----------



## Kaka (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Erste Angelausrüstung*

Mal wieder eine Frage: Habe mir jetzt eine Geflochtene auf eine Spule gemacht. Farblich ist sie in rot gehalten. Kann ich da immer noch einen Karabinerwirbel dranbinden und dort direkt den Spinner / Blinker / Wobbler einhängen oder verschreckt die rote Farbe den Fisch?


----------



## Taxidermist (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Erste Angelausrüstung*



> Kann ich da immer noch einen Karabinerwirbel dranbinden
> 
> *Ja natürlich,allerdings gehört da noch ein (Stahl)Vorfach hin!
> Und das machst du mit einem Knotless Verbinder.*
> ...


Aber keine Sorge, Hechte sind nicht Schnurscheu!
Die Schnurfarbe spielt dabei fast keine Rolle,außer für dich, wenn du z.B. Gummi fischst, da ist Gelb oder Pink gut!

Jürgen


----------



## Kaka (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Erste Angelausrüstung*

Danke für die Info. Das mit dem Stahlvorfach ist klar, wenn mit Hecht zu rechnen ist. Gehe ich aber auf Forelle, kann ich das so machen wie mit einer "normal" gefärbten Angelschnur?! Also Köder direkt anbinden bzw. an Karabinerwirbel hängen.

Noch was zu dem Knotless Verbinder: Habe sowas noch nicht und mir das grad mal auf Youtube angeschaut. Ist aber nur sinnvoll wenn man ein Vorfach hinhängt oder? Hängt man den Kunstköder direkt ein ist ja direkt am Köder noch mehr Metall (Knotless und Karabinerwirbel), was den Fisch verschrecken könnte. Sehe ich das richtig?

Und noch eine andere Frage: Gehe am Samstag wahrscheinlich das erste Mal auf Hecht. Habe ja zwei Spinnruten, die ich in diesem Thread schon genannt habe (Abu Garcia Vendetta 803, 5-20 WG, 2,40 m sowie die Balzer Magna MX-3 Gorilla Spin 50, 15-50 g, 2,70 m). Will eigentlich mit der Vendetta Spinnfischen, da einfach hochwertiger und vom Gewicht her fast die Hälfte. Meine Frage ist ob die relativ straffe Vendetta auch einen größeren Hecht mitmacht?! Das WG langt mir da ich eher mit Spinner, Blinker und Wobbler in dem Gewicht um maximal 20 g fischen werde. Schwerere Gummis (bis etwa 50g) habe ich auch schon ein paar. Die natürlich dann mit der Magna MX-3. Rolle ist die Exage 2500 FC mit 17er geflochtener Schnur.


----------



## Taxidermist (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Erste Angelausrüstung*



> Gehe ich aber auf Forelle,  kann ich das so machen wie mit einer "normal" gefärbten Angelschnur?!  Also Köder direkt anbinden bzw. an Karabinerwirbel hängen.



Ich würde auf Forelle eine Mono fischen, daran kannst du Kunstköder direkt anknoten und brauchst in der Tat kein Vorfach.
Allerdings Spinner brauchen Wirbel und eventuell noch ein Antidrall Bleischrot oder ähnliches.

Mit der Vendetta kannst du sicher auch einen Hecht landen, wenn es ein
Großer ist, wird dass natürlich etwas dauern und den Drill unnötig verlängern, wobei klar auch eine größere Chance besteht, den Fisch vielleicht deshalb noch zu verlieren!
Hechtangeln ist anders und die Vedetta ist in der WG-klasse eben als Barschrute zu sehen!

Jürgen


----------



## Kaka (2. Mai 2013)

Wie macht ihr das eigentlich wenn in einem Gewässer Hecht und Forelle zu erwarten sind und man auf Forelle fischt. Bindet man dann an die meinetwegen 20er mono trotzdem ein dickes Stahlvorfach oder heißt es bei einem Hechtbiss dann einfach shit happens. Wie geht ihr bzw. du da vor?


----------



## Taxidermist (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Erste Angelausrüstung*



> Wie macht ihr das eigentlich wenn in einem Gewässer Hecht und Forelle zu erwarten sind und man auf Forelle fischt


Wenn Hecht und Forelle gemeinsam vorkommen,so ist der Hecht in der Regel nicht erwünscht, dass kann soweit gehen, dass an Forellenbächen, der Hecht keine Schonzeit und kein Mindestmaß hat und Entnahmegebot besteht, dass selbe gilt sogar für Aale!
Am Bach auf Forelle würde ich ohne Vorfach gehen,weil mit, die Fangaussichten dramatisch schlechter wären.
Dies gilt für forellentypische Köder, wenn es allerdings gezielt auf Hecht geht, dann immer mit Vorfach!

Jürgen


----------



## Kaka (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Erste Angelausrüstung*

Geht genau genommen um zwei Seen, an denen ich am WE angle. Dort wurden Mitte April Regenbogen gesetzt, die Seen gelten jedoch auch als gutes Hechtgewässer. Wenn ich da jetzt mit kleinen Spinnern auf Forelle gehe, Stahlvorfach oder nicht?! Da bin ich mir noch nicht sicher, da es bei gezieltem Angeln auf Forelle sicher ein Nachteil ist.

P.S Für beiden Fischarten gelten dort die normalen Schonmaße.


----------



## Taxidermist (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Erste Angelausrüstung*



> . Wenn ich da jetzt mit kleinen Spinnern auf Forelle gehe, Stahlvorfach oder nicht?!


Dann versuche mal möglichst dünne Stahlvorfächer bis etwa 3-5kg !
Ich benutze diese hier für solche Anlässe,so auch z.B. bei mir am Baggersee(glasklares Wasser),wenn es auf Barsche geht:

http://www.mur-tackle-shop.de/de/Fox-Rage-Surefit-Spin-Leaders-Stahlvorfaecher_1736.html

Die sind brünniert und deshalb recht unauffälig.Sind zwar teuer aber ihr Geld wert!
Die Barsche stört es nicht und da es an deinem Gewässer ja dumme Puffforellen sind, wird dies wahrscheinlich auch gehen.
Am Bach mit Wildfischen bist du aber auch mit solchen Vorfächern fast chancenlos ,zumindest bei maßigen Fischen
Das hört sich nach gängiger Praxis an, Puffforellen,damit die Vereinsmitglieder alle was fangen und der Rest ist halt Hechtfutter.
Stellt sich die Frage, ob es dann nicht mehr Sinn macht, diese Forellen mit Teig,Wurm,Bienenmade u.s.w.,zu dezimieren?
Und etwa gezielt auf Hecht zu gehen der, beste Köfi dafür ist ja klar!

Jürgen


----------



## Kaka (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Erste Angelausrüstung*

So, jetzt hat mich das Hechtangeln gepackt nach dem ersten erfolgreichen Trip. Beangle den Hecht bisher mit der Balzer Magna MX-3 Gorilla Spin 50 mit WG 15-50. 

Will mir relativ zeitnah noch eine etwas schwerere Hechtrute gönnen. Dabei ist mir diese hier begegnet: http://www.gerlinger.de/Hechtruten/..._Wave_Hecht_Spin_Laenge_2_45m_WG_30_80g/85846

Hat die jemand bzw. was haltet ihr davon? 2,45 m oder 2,75 m? Mag irgendwie die kürzeren etwas lieber oder würdet ihr auf jeden Fall die längere nehmen. Fische hauptsächlich an Seen. 

Oder würdet ihr eine mit noch höherem WG nehmen? Will eigentlich nicht diese Riesenköder angeln und brauche auch nicht unbedingt den Meterhecht an der Angel. Langt dafür das WG der genannten Rute mit 30-80 g?


----------

